# MSN Messenger



## kia76

ciao a tutti!

I need your help: I'd like to add in my Forum profile my MSN Messenger Handle, but I don't know which is my Handle... where do I find it? is it my email address??
Sorry for my bad English... I hope to improve it chatting with people here!

Thanks a lot and kisses


----------



## maxiogee

kia76 said:


> ciao a tutti!
> 
> I need your help: I'd like to add in my Forum profile my MSN Messenger Handle, but I don't know which is my Handle... where do I find it? is it my email address??
> Sorry for my bad English... I hope to improve it chatting with people here!
> 
> Thanks a lot and kisses



If you have, and use, MSN Messenger it is the name you use there. It is not necessarily your email address.


----------



## kia76

Thanks for your help Tony, I tried but the answer is:

"You entered an invalid MSN handle."

(


----------



## Alxmrphi

MSN Handle = indirizzo email


----------



## kia76

Alex_Murphy said:


> MSN Handle = indirizzo email


 
I did so and it has been accepted.
I suppose it will work.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## elroy

maxiogee said:


> If you have, and use, MSN Messenger it is the name you use there. It is not necessarily your email address.


 Not true, as far as I know.  Nicknames on MSN are changeable; the only fixed identifier of a certain account is the e-mail address associated with it.


----------



## Alxmrphi

That's why they ask for something static like your address, it wouldn't work with a name.


----------



## maxiogee

elroy said:


> Not true, as far as I know.  Nicknames on MSN are changeable; the only fixed identifier of a certain account is the e-mail address associated with it.



But not everyone signs in to these services with their 'real' email address.


----------



## Alxmrphi

How else would you get into your account? With all your friends on and access to your email inbox?


----------



## maxiogee

Alex_Murphy said:


> How else would you get into your account? With all your friends on and access to your email inbox?



One doesn't need to use the full-service MSN product. One can sign up for Messenger with one of their .passport.com addresses.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah, I've got loads lol, but we're talking about MSN Messenger, right? In this case you'd want your account with all your friends on etc etc, you could sign in with any address, but it's kinda pointless.


----------



## elroy

maxiogee said:


> One doesn't need to use the full-service MSN product. One can sign up for Messenger with one of their .passport.com addresses.


 Right - actually, now you can sign up with _any_ e-mail address, just to use the instant messenger program.  The important thing to know is that you need to enter the _address_ and not the name when you sign in or whenever else you need to identify your account.


----------

